# suche ein gutes Media Framework



## Nao88 (1. Aug 2010)

Ich suche ein gutes Media Framework um letztendlich darum ein Media Player zu bauen nun meine frage ist welche könnt ihr da empfehlen und welche eher nicht

gruß und vielen dank für die Hilfe:toll:


----------



## XHelp (1. Aug 2010)

vllt java media framework?


----------



## Nao88 (1. Aug 2010)

ich dachte das würde sich von selbst erklären 
ja ich suche ein java Media Framework


----------



## Volvagia (1. Aug 2010)

Das Java Media Framework ist eine Lib für solche Sachen von Sun.


----------



## Nao88 (1. Aug 2010)

ja wie genau ich meine halt es gibt keinen direkten weg um zum Beispiel keinen weg eine mp3  abzuspielen


----------



## Volvagia (1. Aug 2010)

Ich wüsste keinen, hab mich damit aber auch noch nie beschäftigt. ^^
Wenns nur um Musik geht kann ich dir auch noch den BasicPlayer empfehlen, habe damit mal einen Player geschrieben, der Musik vom InputStream eines Zip-Archives gelesen hat.


----------



## hemeroc (2. Aug 2010)

Wenns dir nur um das Abspielen von mp3-Files geht dann: MP3 SPI for Java Sound
LG Hemeroc


----------



## Nao88 (2. Aug 2010)

habe es nun auf meinem pc nun verstehe ich nicht so ganz wie ich es installieren soll


----------



## Volvagia (2. Aug 2010)

Verwendest du eine IDE (Entwicklungsumgebung), und wenn ja, welche? Wenn du Eclipse verwendest kann ichs dir erklären, wenn nicht, musst du wohl googeln oder auf jemand anderen, der sich besser auskennt warten. ^^


----------



## hemeroc (2. Aug 2010)

http://www.javazoom.net/mp3spi/documents.html hat gesagt.:
			
		

> How to play MP3 file through MP3 SPI and JavaSound ?
> Make sure that JLayer, Tritonus and MP3SPI librairies are available in your CLASSPATH. It means that you have jl1.0.jar, tritonus_share.jar, mp3spi1.9.4.jar in your CLASSPATH.


Genauer kann ich es dir ohne Angabe deiner IDE auch ned sagen. In den meisten IDEs gibts aber eine Hilfe in der suchst du einfach nach classpath solltest du keine IDE verwenden dann gibts hier infos darüber.
Achte wirklich darauf das alle drei libs in deinem classpath sind.
Auf der Seite gibts dann auch noch einen funktionierenden beispielcode: MP3 SPI documentation
LG Hemeroc


----------



## Nao88 (3. Aug 2010)

also ich benutze Eclipse


----------



## Kr0e (3. Aug 2010)

GStreamer-Java. Gibt nix besseres. HD-Movies und exotische Formate alles kein Problem.


----------



## Volvagia (3. Aug 2010)

Zuerst suche ein nettes Plätzchen auf der HDD für die Dateien. Dann markiere irgend ein Projekt und drücke Alt + Return. Dann auf Java Build Path und Libs. Dann auf Add Libs und 2x User Libs. Dann New, Name eingeben, und auf Add Jars. Dannach die Ordnerstruktur durchgehen, und alles hinzufügen. Bestätigen und die Lib zu deinen Projekt hinzufügen. Dann nochmal durchgehen, und alle dll's einsammeln und im Projektverzeichnis einen eigenen Ordner (z. B. "dll") kopieren.
Danach noch auf die Run Configurations und auf Arguments.

Dort noch

```
-Djava.library.path=Ordner
```
reinschreiben, also z. B.

```
-Djava.library.path=dll
```

Danach sollte alles gehen.


----------



## hemeroc (3. Aug 2010)

Kr0e hat gesagt.:


> GStreamer-Java. Gibt nix besseres. HD-Movies und exotische Formate alles kein Problem.


Das wäre grundsätzlich keine schlechte Idee, würde man nicht die Plattformunabhängigkeit verliegen.
GStreamer-Java is laut Homepage ein Java Binding für GStreamer was installierte binaries vorraussetzt
und auf der GStreamer Homepage steht dann: _"The GStreamer project itself does not provide Windows binaries"_
Ich lass mich aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren. =)
LG Hemeroc


----------



## Kr0e (4. Aug 2010)

Genaugenommen bedeutet das nur, dass die keinen Bock haben, für alle Windows-User die Win32-Builds zu kompelieren
GStreamer ist genauso plattformunabhängig wie Java. Auf Mac und Linux sind diese Codecs etnweder vorinstalliert oder man kann sie ganz leichten über InstallManager laden.

Bei Windows war das in der Tat bisher ein Problem.
Aber wer sich auf gstreamer.org auch genauer umsieht wird fündig:

ossbuild - Project Hosting on Google Code

Diese Seite wird ständig mit frischen win32 builds aktualisiert. Mega komfortabel mit Installer.

Btw. alles was mit Media zutun hat, muss unter Java mit nativen Libs bedient werden. (Jetzt mal simples mp3-Dekoding ausgenommen)

Und wenn du GStreamer nutzt, anstatt den JMF/FMJ/Blablabla Firlefanz kannst du das komplette Potential davon nutzen.
Da ist weiß mehr möglich als simples Anschauen von Movies. Streaming Server etc funktioniert damit tadellos...


----------



## Sawa (21. Sep 2010)

bekomme eine Fehlermeldung nachdem ich alles eingegeben habe

javax.sound.sampled.UnsupportedAudioFileException: could not get audio input stream from input file


----------

